# PVC Shelter or Shade



## J-Mes (Feb 11, 2014)

Has anyone tried to make a temporary shelter or shade out of PVC. I was thinking about making one. Will it work?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know why it wouldn't work. One thing to be aware of is that if it is light enough, the goats and wind can knock it over or take it away. We're always aware of wind out here.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would have to worry about wind and heavy rain but otherwise should be fine.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I imagine a PVC "hoop" type thing would work with a tarp over it. You would need to stake it in to the ground somehow.

For temporary shade & rain shelter we use the general livestock or hog welded wire panels (we get ours at Tractor Supply). We bend the panel into a half circle and stake the two ends into the ground using metal tent stakes from the discount store. Then we zip-tie a tarp on to the panel and that's it! Might be even faster than PVC. Certainly won't last forever especially in wind but they do stay up well (until your goat kids learn how to climb on top of them...)

I stole a photo from Google that is similar to what we do. We like the goat panels with the smaller holes for actual fencing, but for shelters we buy the less expensive panels with the big holes.


----------

